# Topics > Smart home > Home robots >  Vesta, home robot, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

Amazon Lab126, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon Has a Top-Secret Plan to Build Home Robots"

by Mark Gurman and Brad Stone
April 23, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon has over 800 people working on its secretive 'Vesta' home robot — but insiders are worried that it's a niche, gimmicky product that could fail"

by Eugene Kim
March 9, 2021

----------

